# How does one cite a paper in a timed exam?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have my exams in three weeks and I have zero clue how to - anyone enlighten me??? *hopes there is some kind of standardised way for I cannot seem to find it!*

So for example, I'm guessing if you're just referring to someone's work, you just write the name and date (date is optional possibly?). But what about if it's a quote - what do you do there? Are you expected to write the page number like how you're meant to in assignments? (Harvard referencing style anyway).

*I'm a uni student btw


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Unless it's an open-book exam, you're generally not expected to quote directly, though it's nice if you can. Remember the author and the title (and the date if you can, though I'd never be able to), and you are good to go. Example:

Lucy allows that M. Paul left religious books and pamphlets in her desk for her to read, but she apparently "forgot to enumerate many a paper of chocolate comfits" (Brontë, _Villette_).​
Of course, you're best to ask your professor first.

(Also, it's unlikely that anyone but me would ever reference chocolate comfits in a paper or exam.)


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

What format are you doing this in? APA or MLA?

APA - try the website owl at purdue


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> Unless it's an open-book exam, you're generally not expected to quote directly, though it's nice if you can.


This. I never ever quoted in a timed exam. I've never heard of anyone losing marks for not doing so. The only place I can maybe see it is english, with short poems and stuff.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If you know the name of the person and the year it would be cool but otherwise I don't think you'd be expected. just put it in brackets after the paragraph or sentence. We use Harvard in my college so it would be either. 

"As stated by Jones (2009) it is....." 
or
"...they will require it more (Jones, 2009)"

You should not be expected to remember the book, article, page number etc. though. but if you use direct quotes you will have to reference


----------

